# Attitude d'un vendeur de la FNAC - Edifiant !!!



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2001)

Hier, je suis allé voir le nouvel iBook à la FNAC des Champs.

J'étais devant le présentoir circulaire des ordinateurs portables, à 50 cm d'un vendeur qui tenaient des propos hallucinants à un client potentiel qui hésitait entre un portable PC et un iBook (le nouveau !!!):

Le vendeur: Moi je vous conseille plutôt le portable PC à 21000 francs.

Le client: ah bon...

Le vendeur: Oui, il y'a les Macs qui résistent mais ils ne percent pas... Mon père en a un, il ne voudra jamais en changer. C'est bien pour les gens qui en ont déjà un. Mais c'est pour faire quoi votre ordinateur ?

Le client: Oh, je n'ai pas d'idée précise.

Le vendeur: En terme de pénétration de marché et de diffusion, les PC sont beaucoup mieux. Maintenant, ils sont très stables, plus de Ctrl-Alt-Del. Ils ont rattrapé les Macs. D'ailleurs, ils sont en avance au niveau processeur. Ils ont plus de Mhz que les Macs. Et en plus, vous pourrez plus facilement faire évoluer un portable PC qu'un portable Mac. Dans un PC portable, on peut ajouter des barettes de mémoire. Un portable Mac ne peut pas évoluer.

J'étais supéfait. Je n'ai pas osé prendre part à la discussion et je suis parti dégouté par tant de conneries.

Avez-vous déjà constaté ce genre de discriminations stupides ???


----------



## ficelle (21 Mai 2001)

dans ce genre de cas, je n'hesites pas à poser quelques questions à la volée afin que le client potentiel se rende compte qu'il a à faire à un bouffon !!!


----------



## benR (21 Mai 2001)

Mais clair !!!!!
je comprends que tu sois parti degoute, mais c'est dans ce cas là qu'il faut y alelr pour tester le vendeur !
A la fnac Italie la semaine derniere, j'ai appris au vendeur qu'un Mac lisait les disquettes formatées PC (il était en train de dire le contraire à un acheteur d'Imac+Imation...)


----------



## 1010 (21 Mai 2001)

Vivement les magasins apple en france...


----------



## Number One (21 Mai 2001)

Ouais ben j'espère que Mister Jobs a eu l'idée d'engager des gars qui si connaisse un peu Je vois d'ici le dialogue:

Client: Bonjour, j'ai acheté un Mac chez vous et depuis la màj en 9.1 mes accents sont bizarres

Vendeur: Désolé, je ne peux rien faire pour vous Attendez j'appelle la hotline d'Apple

Parce qu'après tout, ça ne seras que des employés Enfin, attendons avant de juger  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
#Guru of MacG (and Only Mac)


----------



## Gwenhiver (21 Mai 2001)

Sauf que ceux du Genius Bar ne sont recrutés apparemment que s'ils ont des capacités plutôt importantes. Va faire un tour sur les exigences...

(Et vivement qu'ils ouvrent celui de Nancy, je me verrai bien y faire un stage...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2001)

Salut à tous, j'ai une anecdote bien bonne à propos des vendeurs de la fnac.
Vendredi midi j'étais à la fnac étoile pour admirer le nouvel ibook, et là un client potentiel était en train de demander au vendeur si il y avait un port vga sur l'ibook, car il aimerai brancher son portable sur son écran de bureau.
Inutile de préciser que le vendeur était incapable de répondre évidemment!! et là je le vois qui retourne l'ibook dans tous les sens à la recherche du port sus-nommé, dessus, dessous, sur le cotés il ne trouve pas, et d'un seul coup il à un éclair de génie!!! ah oui je sais s'exclame t-il, il est sous cette trappe, et je le vois qui essai d'ouvrir le volet du lecteur de cd avec son ongle, qu'il prenait pour une trappe sous laquelle seraient cachés les ports d'extension.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



excédé je lui ai arraché l'ibook des mains et me suis mis à expliquer au client ce qu'il voulait savoir, et ensuite, moi aussi je suis partis de la fnac énervé comme jamais...


----------



## teo (21 Mai 2001)

On devrait aller faire des commandos pro-Apple dans les FNAC bénévolement 1 ou 2 h par WE et je suis sur qu'on se fera ejecter vite fait bien fait !
Ici a Genève, on la FNAC, Manor et d'autres mais ils se valent tous au niveau nullité de l'info... ils sont tous ProPC par méconnaissance du produit ! Et c'est eux qui recuperent les becanes en premier devant les revendeurs Apple qui vendent du Mac depuis  15 ans. C'est desesperant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2001)

Dans la même veine, et pour montrer que les aficionados de notre machine ne sont pas dupe, souvenez-vous de la réaction de la salle il y a deux ans lors du keynotes de Steve Jobs alors que celui-ci citait "deux très bon partenaires" : Darty et la Fnac! Il y avait eu tellement de siflets que Steve Jobs avait eu un regard étonné...

Mathieu

PS : quand j'étais étudiant je m'intérressais beaucoup à la photo. Je peux vous dire que dans ce magasin le niveau photo vaut celui des mac


----------



## PowerMike (22 Mai 2001)

Non, là il faut faire qqchose ... faire savoir à la direction de la FNAC notre mécontentement ... je sais pas ils faut qu'ils prennent conscience qu'ils ont vraiment mis des pauvres crétins à la vente !!


----------



## PowerMike (22 Mai 2001)

Pourtant quand on regarde le site de la FNAC, les ordinateurs Apple sont mis en avant !!

La direction de la Fnac ne doit pas être au courrant qu'une tribu de macaques ecervellés a infiltré ses vendeurs !


----------



## PowerMike (22 Mai 2001)

J'ai trouvé : http://forums.fnac.net/agora/


----------



## PowerMike (22 Mai 2001)

Non, là il faut faire qqchose ... faire savoir à la direction de la FNAC notre mécontentement ... je sais pas ils faut qu'ils prennent conscience qu'ils ont vraiment mis des pauvres crétins à la vente !!


----------



## ficelle (22 Mai 2001)

ouais, tu pourrais y faire un stage pour former les vendeurs....


----------



## Gwenhiver (22 Mai 2001)

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## roro (22 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ficelle:
*dans ce genre de cas, je n'hesites pas à poser quelques questions à la volée afin que le client potentiel se rende compte qu'il a à faire à un bouffon !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pareil. y a suffisemment de désinformation autour du monde wintel (quel monde merveilleux, celui de la "compatibilité").


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2001)

bon pour la fnac je suis d'accord avec vous, il faut faire quelque chose parce que après tout c'est un bon magazin, il n'y a que ces vendeurs incapables qu'il faut virer. Juste en lisant ces postes, je me suis ennervé, alors je ne dis ps ce que j'aurrai fais si j'avais été là-bas. Bon, alors on dit tous qu'il faut faire quelques choses, mais quoi ? Alors je vais poster un post dans réagisser, à moins qu'il y a dejà quelques choses, et on vas en parler.


----------



## roro (22 Mai 2001)

Les vendeurs embauchés "connaissent" et parlent du matos informatique qu'ils ont chez eux (dans la plupart du tps du PC). C'est plus facile pour eux.


----------



## cl97 (23 Mai 2001)

Pour continuer la conversation, rendez-vous sur cette page dans le forum Réagissez !
http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum24/HTML/000186.html 

Christophe


----------

